# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Comentarios al discurso presidencial del presidente ollanta humala, sobre agricultura

## wgalloso

COMENTARIOS AL DISCURSO PRESIDENCIAL DEL PRESIDENTE OLLANTA HUMALA, SOBRE AGRICULTURA. WALTER GALLOSO ABOGADORevisando en forma minuciosa el mensaje Presidencial, dado por el señor Presidente Ollanta Humala el 28 de Julio al momento de asumir  el mando  y por tanto obligado por  mandato constitucional, a pronunciar los lineamientos a ser implementados en su periodo presidencial, nos ha llamado la atención que en lo relacionado a la Agricultura no existe un lineamiento de una Política de Estado; sino que ha reducido el problema agrario a  uno de sus sectores al mencionar : _ Los campesinos del Perú y, en general los pobres del campo, serán objeto de prioridad. AGROBANCO captará recursos para el otorgamiento de créditos a la agricultura familiar, y estableceremos módulos de desarrollo agrario accesibles a las distintas formas de asociaciones agrarias y de productores_. Si bien es cierto es uno de los sectores que debe tener prioridad  por el Estado; sin embargo, si revisamos la economía agraria, podemos distinguir desde mi particular punto de vista hasta tres grandes sectores claramente definidos: La agricultura de la agroindustria y de la agro exportación; la pequeña y mediana agricultura (orientada básicamente a satisfacer el mercado interno de alimentos  llamada seguridad alimentaria) y la agricultura del auto consumo (campesinos empobrecidos y reducidos a pequeñas unidades agrícolas); todas y cada una de ellas con realidades totalmente distintas y necesidades a atender, lo cual  debería ser orientado en una política de Estado de largo plazo y no con políticas de gobierno que son cortoplacistas y solo orientadas a paliar el día a día. El problema del campesino pobre no es el de endeudarlo a través  de préstamos, sino generar condiciones para capitalizarlo (sino seguiremos siempre promoviendo normas como el PREDA); es decir capitalicemos el campo no lo endeudemos.Es por ello que queremos rescatar  el contenido del Decreto Supremo Nº 072-2006-AG, de fecha 17 de diciembre del 2006, a mérito del cual *APRUEBAN LINEAMIENTOS DE POLITICAS DE ESTADO PARA EL DESARROLLO DE LA AGRICULTURA Y LA VIDA RURAL EN EL PERU**;* _que _ establece como visión al 2021 *Tener un sector agrario y un medio rural íntegramente desarrollado, productivo y de alto valor agregado, posicionados  en los mercados mundiales y nacionales con productos inocuos, ecológicos y biodiversos, obtenidos con una gestión participativa pública y privada, descentralizada, moderna y competitiva y con respeto al medio ambiente, base del crecimiento y desarrollo económico  y social del Perú.**Es por ello que* dentro de los lineamiento de políticas sectoriales, el  Estado  debe fomentar *modelos asociativos innovadores que generen incentivos y respuestas ante la demanda de mercados globales* y que a su vez se hallan dentro del concepto *valor de* *la innovación enfocado a* *reducir costos de producción, incrementar la productividad, mejorar la rentabilidad, obtener calidad y desarrollar productos con valor agregado.*Basado en lo antes expuesto; por ejemplo porque no revalorar lo que se efectúa en las zonas alto andinas para resolver el problema del campesino pobre fortaleciendo e incentivando la formación de los YACHACHIQS, promovidos por Sierra Productiva y no dejar que ello dependa de la cooperación internacional; derivando la inversión pública, para generar una fuente durable de riqueza y no en programas inocuos que lo único que  consiguen es despilfarrar los recursos públicos o creador de actos de corrupción. Por otro lado, se debe de resolver el manejo de la Autoridad Nacional del Agua; dotándole de un conductor que no dependa de criterios políticos, sino que quien lo dirija sea quien oriente una política sólida  y permanente que garantice y otorgue seguridad jurídica a quienes invierten en el agro, administrando y facilitando el uso racional del agua y potencializando e incentivando la reconversión de los sistemas de riego; mejoramiento de canales, construcción de represas que permita recuperar el agua que se vierte al mar en épocas de avenida, entre otros; pues como lo reconoce el propio Presidente, que: _ Buena parte de los conflictos del planeta se deben a la carencia de agua. No es posible que el Perú que queremos construir no desarrolle una política de aprovechamiento soberano de los recursos naturales, una política que garantice la explotación racional y equilibrada del agua, la tierra, los bosques, la biodiversidad, el gas y los minerales. Esos recursos de todos los peruanos contribuirán a la eliminación de la pobreza y la desigualdad. Se alentará la actividad privada sobre los recursos naturales, pero estos serán explotados en condiciones de respeto a las poblaciones, a los trabajadores y al medio ambiente_.Para lo cual coincidimos en que  debemos salir del ()_abandono de los políticos y de un Estado insensible, burocrático y centralista. Un Estado que le ha dado la espalda al interior del país, un Estado que sufre de mal de altura o soroche y que se niega a subir los andes y extenderse en nuestra Amazonía_.Basado en ello creemos  que el Estado debe devolver su mirada hacia el campo y plantear una política de estado que busque resolver y desentrañar sus contradicciones, lo cual nos conlleve que  se entienda claramente a distinguir  y darle atención a los sectores claramente identificados en la agricultura de hoy, pues no podemos negar la existencia de una agricultura de carácter empresarial orientada básicamente a la agro exportación y la agroindustria; otra orientada al mercado interno  y una  dedicada al autoconsumo; siendo así  que sector agrícola deberá tener la atención del Estado?.Darle respuesta a esta pregunta determinará la orientación de las políticas estatales, las cuales deben salir de ser meramente asistencialistas, y orientarse a un apoyo real y efectivo a la pequeña y mediana agricultura ( no es posible por ejemplo que en las zonas alto andinas todos los años estemos haciendo colectas para resolver el problema de las heladas, cuando el estado podría promover la creación de galpones que pudiesen guarecer a sus animales y protegerlos de las heladas, incentivar la creación de invernaderos para producción de forraje haciendo uso de los sistemas hidropónicos, etc.); más aún vemos que en nuestro país se potencia el boom de la gastronomía, que podría garantizar un mercado interno con un buen retorno hacia la economía campesina orientada hacia la producción orgánica de alimentos  entre otros, lo cual  permitiría la formalización de las relaciones económicas en el campo, y la presencia del Estado con seguridad social, derecho a una pensión, energía eléctrica, agua y desagüe, buena educación y salud y generar que  nuestros agricultores se capitalicen, ¿Por qué nos resistimos a trasladar la riqueza al campesino? O es que siempre queremos tener un Estado paternalista, asistencialista y clientelista para tener votantes cada cinco años en estos sectores?; de nosotros dependerá que veamos el futuro con optimismo y contribuyamos desde el lugar que nos toca ocupar en empujar el carro y no bajarle las llantas .Temas similares: "Honestidad para hacer la diferencia"... Seguimiento al gobierno de Ollanta Humala Artículo: Agrobanco captará recursos para otorgarlos a la agricultura familiar, anuncia presidente Humala Artículo: Agricultura y Ambiente discrepan sobre moratoria a ingreso de transgénicos Artículo: Perú suscribirá acuerdos sobre agricultura con Suiza, Noruega e Islandia Comentarios al dl 1020  y  su reglamento

----------

